# Elmer's pumping engine #17



## prof65 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm finishing my fifth engine; it still needs a better base and some polishing, but I'd like to show you some pics.
All black parts are aluminum (6082 or 6061), painted with High Temperature Matt Black paint.
No solder here, I don't like silver-soldering; all joints are press-fitted, threaded or glued with Loctite.

Plans come from a well-known website:
http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/17_Pumper.pdf

Video is coming asap...

Happy new (machining) year

Roberto


----------



## prof65 (Jan 6, 2011)

more...


----------



## thayer (Jan 6, 2011)

I've managed a couple of simple builds from Elmer's plans and am very impressed by your work. Nicely done.

Thayer


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 6, 2011)

Great build, that one is on my to-do list also.


IronHorse


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks very nice. A lot of lathe work there making all those posts. I think it would be good to fancy up the wooden base to show off the nice machining you've done. A nice black-lacquered sort of thing...


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 6, 2011)

Very beautiful.
Yeah those posts caught my eye too.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 6, 2011)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Very beautiful.
> Yeah those posts caught my eye too.



They'd make nice spokes, nicht wahr?


----------



## RManley (Jan 6, 2011)

That is a very pretty looking engine. The handrails complete it and look really nice against he black plates. It's a real pity that I have so many projects on the go as I could get quite attatched to something like that.

Nice work.

RM


----------



## prof65 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for your kind comments.

The handrails take over two weeks for testing different shapes, measuring, turning and setting (it's a very hard work to set them as straight as possible, while trying not to spread the glue all around the holes) but surely they add a bit of realism to the engine.

Roberto


----------



## tel (Jan 7, 2011)

An engine to be proud of! Thm:


----------



## Maryak (Jan 7, 2011)

tel  said:
			
		

> An engine to be proud of! Thm:



It sure is. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Nickle (Jan 7, 2011)

I always liked the look of that engine in the book. Your version is fantastic. You should be proud of that one.

One day when I get my act together I hope I can manage something half as nice as that.


----------



## don-tucker (Jan 7, 2011)

I think I have found my next project thanks to you Prof
Don


----------



## robwilk (Jan 7, 2011)

Roberto Absolutely STUNNING :bow:
Well done you must very pleased with your self . 

Rob.........


----------



## seagar (Jan 7, 2011)

WOW !!!! th_wav

Ian(seagar)


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a very classy build. I like the black and the brass. Excellent work.
gbritnell


----------



## 1hand (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a beauty! Thm:

I also dig the Black and polished Brass th_wav

Great Job,
Matt


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree with that other guy's comment, bling up the base to complete the beautiful engine work !!


----------



## hobby (Jan 7, 2011)

The time and patience it took to do those parts, shows of itself in the final product.
You can see the wonderful paying attention to details, that you did, to make it a work of art.

That is a very nice intricate model build.

In other words...... WOW,,,, th_wav


----------



## rake60 (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful build Roberto!  :bow:

Rick


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 8, 2011)

Such fine craftsmanship...very nicely done. :bow: :bow:


----------



## mzetati (Jan 10, 2011)

Wonderful!

Marcello


----------



## arnoldb (Jan 10, 2011)

:bow: :bow: Great job of elevating a simplish build to a marvelous example!

Regards, Arnold


----------



## mechman48 (Dec 26, 2017)

Super build; lovely finish too. It's on my 'to do' list


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 26, 2017)

I love the whole range of Elmers engines, and as far as I know, all 52 of them.

For all those people wanting to get into making small engines, there is no easier way than making a few of what he had to offer, no need to spend megabucks buying plans and castings, and you will learn a lot more by following along and making a few of his, techniques are the be all and end all, get a few under your belt and you will soon realise that it is a good very starting apprenticeship.

John


----------

